# A clever candle idea for lighting



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

ever heard of the courting candle? Very neat idea but seems to me a really practical one in general too.

check it out. 
http://homesteadsurvival.blogspot.com/2012/05/candle-by-hour-48-hour-horizontal.html


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

lhalfcent said:


> ever heard of the courting candle? Very neat idea but seems to me a really practical one in general too.
> 
> check it out.
> http://homesteadsurvival.blogspot.com/2012/05/candle-by-hour-48-hour-horizontal.html


at *$16* for one, it seems a bit... pricey


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I can get a tower candle locally that burns 8-10 hours for 7$.


----------



## chris88idaho (Apr 30, 2012)

I bought a mess of oil lamps for a buck each at a yard sale. Wicks were 2 dollars a pack and the oil. 6 bucks at ace


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

yeah that candle is pricey...but doesn't it inspire you to make one? lol i am thinking about it.........


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

lhalfcent said:


> yeah that candle is pricey...but doesn't it inspire you to make one? lol i am thinking about it.........


hahaha, maybe if I ever have a daughter... :dunno:  :ignore:

ok, peanut gallery, I await your volleys at that scary prospect


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I can get 10 hour candles in bulk for about 25 cents each. That means you're getting lighting for 2.5 cents an hour.

http://www.amazon.com/Wholesale-Eme...PG/ref=sr_1_43?ie=UTF8&qid=1336349769&sr=8-43


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I like the courting candle idea. It does seem a little steep, but it's as much a conversation piece as it is just a candle.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> hahaha, maybe if I ever have a daughter... :dunno:  :ignore:
> 
> ok, peanut gallery, I await your volleys at that scary prospect


I think you would enjoy a little blobette I enjoyed my chicken little most of the time.


----------

